# 2. Zeller Schwarze Katz Marathon



## rad-andi (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

der im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal ausgetragenen Mountainbike-Marathon von Zell an der Mosel startet auch in diesem Jahr wieder.
Termin ist Sonntag, der 17. August 2007. Wir hoffen, dass die Leute, denen es letztes Jahr gefallen hat, wieder kommen werden.
Wir haben die Problemfelder erkannt und wollen diese selbstkritisch verbessern.
Informationen (derzeit aber noch nicht) wird es demnächst unter www.zeller-marathon.de geben.


Rad-Andi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Januar 2008)

Was habt ihr denn verändert gegenüber 2007?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2008)

Juhhuuuu  Mir hat es sehr gefallen, hoffe wieder dabei sein zu können


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Januar 2008)

rad-andi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal ausgetragenen Mountainbike-Marathon von Zell an der Mosel startet auch in diesem Jahr wieder.
> Termin ist Sonntag, der 17. August 2007. Wir hoffen, dass die Leute, denen es letztes Jahr gefallen hat, wieder kommen werden.
> ...



Hey super! 

Da sind wir auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei!!

Bis auf den Start/Zielbereich fand ich soweit alles i.O.......landschaftlich ganz tolle Heizerstrecke!


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2008)

rad-andi schrieb:


> Wir haben die Problemfelder erkannt und wollen diese selbstkritisch verbessern.



Erzählt mal, was wurde denn so als "Problemfeld" gesehen? Während der zweiten Runde hat mich ein Mitorganisator nach meiner Meinung zu der Strecke gefragt, ich denke der Kurs kam insgesamt doch sehr gut an, oder?


----------



## rad-andi (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

es werden hauptsächlich organisatorische Dinge geändert, die ich nur beispielhaft aufführen möchte. Die genauen Details könnt ihr demnächst auf der Homepage lesen können.

- Vor-Ort-Anmeldung ist möglich
- Entzerrung der Verpflegungsstellen für Finisher/ Fahrer
- mehr feste Streckenposten
- bessere Ausschilderung von Duschen etc. im Stadtgebiet
- Wegfall des Starterpaketes und hierfür Teil-Gutschein für Essen (?)
- schnellere Ergebnispräsentation nach dem Rennen auf der Internetseite
- Service des Urkundenausdruckes verbessern

An der Strecke können wir wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern, da dort gewisse Vorgaben vorhanden sind. Sollten seitens der letztjährigen Teilnehmer noch sonstige (realistische) Anregungen vorliegen, so bitte ich um Mitteilung.


----------



## Marc B (17. Januar 2008)

> - Vor-Ort-Anmeldung ist möglich
> (...)
> - Wegfall des Starterpaketes und hierfür Teil-Gutschein für Essen (?)



Puh, da hab' ich zusammen mit meinem Dad ja Glück gehabt, wir haben uns Vor-Ort angemeldet und dabei die letzten beiden Plätze bekommen 
Hm, also ich finde so ein Startpaket immer ganz cool, weil man so Sachen wie Getränkeflaschen; Shirts usw lange in guter Erinnerung an das Event benutzen kann, während ein Essen so runtergeht. Da wären die Essensläden auch etwas überfüllt und nicht jeder hat Lust da noch lange zu bleiben.


----------



## das_Bergwerk (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Also ich fand gerade euer Starterpack sehr gelungen, wie auch die Streckenführung. 
War ne klasse Veranstaltung wie ich finde, Probs.  im Start/ Zielbereich konnte ich keine feststellen. 
War aber auch schon später als ich ankam.  
Weiter so, wird wieder klasse werden und werde auch wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Marc B (8. August 2008)

Sodale, bald ist es ja wieder soweit Wird bestimmt ein Fun-Event...


----------



## rad-andi (9. August 2008)

Hallo Marc,

das wollen wir doch hoffen. Schönes Wetter ist bestellt, auch wenn solches wie letztes Jahr besonderes Glück war. Sollte es schlechtes Wetter geben, wird die Feuerwehr euer Rad schön abspritzen.
Die Strecke ist etwas geändert, hat jetzt weniger Asphalt und noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr.
Es gibt ein Starterpaket und die Möglichkeit etwas Warmes (Nudeln oder Suppe) oder Kaffee und Kuchen zu essen. Das Starterpaket enthält einen Verzehrbon. Der Massenstart wird um 10.30 Uhr an der Schwarze-Katz-Halle in Zell sein.

Wir freuen uns auf euch und hoffe, dass ihr danach zufrieden seid.


----------



## Reiler (10. August 2008)

rad-andi schrieb:


> Der Massenstart wird um 10.30 Uhr an der Schwarze-Katz-Halle in Zell sein.
> .



auf eurer homepage steht 10:00 ???!!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (12. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schon ganze 85 Starter sind gemeldet. Dann Hoffen wir einmal, dass das Wetter schön wird.
> 
> ...



irre ich mich oder ist die anmeldungsanzahl im vorfeld etwas wenig???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Egal ist mehr Platz auf der Strecke.
> Bin mal gespannt ob es für mich der erste und zugleich der letzte Start dort ist. Schon seltsam das es so wenig Voranmeldungen sind. Wirds an Startpreis/Verpflegung/Goodies liegen? Oder ist die Strecke gar so mies das die Starter vom letzten Jahr vergrault worden sind???


Der Startpreis ist es nicht und die Veranstaltung ist auch liebevoll organisiert gewesen. Hat insofern schon Spaß gemacht. Nur hab ich leider letztes Jahr den technischen Anspruch total vermißt und da sich an der Strecke für dieses Jahr wohl nichts geändert hat, starte ich dieses Jahr eben lieber anderswo. Die Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrt durch die Weinberge ist zwar schon ganz spaßig, aber so wirklich MTB ist das halt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi Schwarzer Kater lese gerade Eppstein
> Wohl nicht mit euren Taunustrails/Keiler  vergleichbar oder???


Nein. Andere Anstiegscharakteristik und völlig verschiedener Untergrund. 



Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Ein paar SIGler werden bei euch nächste Woche auch wieder starten sie finden die Strecke einfach nur geil!


Guter Geschmack!


----------



## Reiler (12. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein. Andere Anstiegscharakteristik und völlig verschiedener Untergrund.
> 
> Guter Geschmack!



Naja, so wirklich MTB Rennenwürdig ist die strecke nicht-aber für freizei und hobbyradlermarathonis...ok denke ich.

allerdings würden ein paar knifflige technische teile das ganze ansprechender machen.
aber was solls.wr werden wohl dabei sein.


----------



## rad-andi (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

die Startzeit ist definitiv um 10.30 Uhr. Homepage ist entsprechend geändert. 

Zur Strecke ist zu sagen, dass sie vom Profil anspruchsvoll ist, aber nicht den Singeltrail-Charakter wie manch andere Strecke hat. Jedes Rennen ist anders und muss erst bewältigt werden.
Landschaftlich ist sie auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Ein Marathon, egal welcher Länge, muss für jeden Teilnehmer gut zu befahren sein. Das ist auch bei den renommierten Strecken so, die ich gefahren bin.

Rad-Andi


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2008)

Kann man als Angemeldeter bis eine Stunde vor dem Start einchecken und die Startnummer usw abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (15. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht auf unangekündigte Dopingkontrollen vor.


----------



## Marc B (16. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Kann man als Angemeldeter bis eine Stunde vor dem Start einchecken und die Startnummer usw abholen?



Eine Antwort auf meine Frage wäre noch gut


----------



## Reiler (16. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Eine Antwort auf meine Frage wäre noch gut



tja, so wies aussieht kannst du das vergessen?!?
würde mich nämlich auch brennend interessieren...


----------



## Reiler (16. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Eins bleibt tatsächlich zu bemängeln die INFOLAGE ist mehr als mangelhaft!!!



tja, da is wahrhafig was dran-die strecke sollte auch seit freitag abend öffentlich sein-bin ich blind oder wurde sie nicht veröffentlicht?
www.zeller-marathon.de


----------



## Marc B (17. August 2008)

Mir hat die Veranstaltung super gefallen Ich hoffe, dass sich die Veranstalter durch das recht übersichtliche Starterfeld nicht entmutigen lassen und es im nächsten Jahr weitergeht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. August 2008)

Wie schon letztes Jahr eine schöne  Veranstaltung, ok nicht sehr technisch die Strecke, aber trotzdem nicht ohne.

Schöner Start-Ziel Bereich
Gute Verpflegung
Preislich ganz OK
usw.

Es muß ja nicht immer gleich ein Bike Festival sein.


----------



## Reiler (18. August 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Da muß ich glatt ein Lanze brechen.
> Super Veranstaltung gute Verpflegung schöne Stimmung.
> Preis geht Ok Trinkflasche und 5 Essensgutschein für Bäcker oder Weinstube sind in Ordnung.
> Schade nur das es dann doch nur knappe 200? Starter waren wenn überhaupt.




ich weiss von einigen dass sie gekommen wären, wenn der veranstalter sich mal um emails oder um seine seite gekümmert hätte...

ich kann schon verstehen dass jemand von der anreise absieht wenn der veranstalter sich nicht auf mails antwortet und die strecke entgegen der ankündigung nicht veröffentlicht wird.

ansonsten wars ok.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Mir hat die Veranstaltung super gefallen Ich hoffe, dass sich die Veranstalter durch das recht übersichtliche Starterfeld nicht entmutigen lassen und es im nächsten Jahr weitergeht.



Ja schade nur dass von dir nix zu sehen war...
Sonst hätten wir gemeinsam die Gutscheine in Hopfenblütentee verzaubern können


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja schade nur dass von dir nix zu sehen war...
> Sonst hätten wir gemeinsam die Gutscheine in Hopfenblütentee verzaubern können



Und Manni hast du es dir überlegt mit dem "Golden Arrow" oder sind die feministischen Einflüsse zu Hause zu groß?

Ich hoffe rippi liest nicht mit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Und Manni hast du es dir überlegt mit dem "Golden Arrow" oder sind die feministischen Einflüsse zu Hause zu groß?
> 
> Ich hoffe rippi liest nicht mit



Zu meiner Schande gestehe ich dass das zweitere vorherrscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. August 2008)

@Manni: Das Gleiche kann ich über euch auch sagen Hab' euch nicht gesehen, naja, ich war eh im Arsch (zu wenig gegessen), bin dann nur die kleine Runde gefahren *schäm*


----------



## Marc B (18. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja schade nur dass von dir nix zu sehen war...



Gesehen auf nmbiking.de:


----------



## Reiler (19. August 2008)

weiss jemand wos ergebnisse und/oder bilder gibt?
dauert malwieder ewig...


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2008)

http://www.zeller-marathon.de/
Schon seid gestern mittag.
Also eher sehr schnell.


----------



## Reiler (19. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.zeller-marathon.de/
> Schon seid gestern mittag.
> Also eher sehr schnell.



äh...da steht 2007!


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2008)

*Ergebnisse 2008 *

Hier die Ergebnislisten des Rennens vom 17.08.2008:
30 km
60 km
Staffeln 
Archiv: Ergebnisse 2007 
Hier nochmal die Ergebnislisten mit Altersklassenwertung:
30 km (keine Altersklassenwertung)
60 km
90 km
Staffeln


So siehts bei mir aus.


----------



## Reiler (19. August 2008)

grazie...


----------



## Reiler (21. August 2008)

mal gespannt obs nochmal einen 3. teil der veranstaltung gibt...

159 teilnehmer. viel?=wenig?


----------



## BerndS (22. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wo ich die Bilder finden kann.
Auf der Seite "Zeller-Marathon" sind noch immer die des Vorjahres zu sehen.

Ach so- fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen und die Strecke war m.E., zumindest was die Anstiege angeht, gar nicht so ohne.
Die zweite Runde hat schon bisschen weh getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rad-andi (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich als einer der Verantwortlichen der Veranstaltung für das Lob und die Kritikpunkte bedanken und kurz Rückmeldung aus meiner Sicht geben:

1. Vorwurf technisch anspruchsarme Strecke - geht wohl in Ordnung, war uns aber bekannt; beim Marathon sollte jeder ohne Stürze durchkommen können; wer die Strecke schnell fahren will, kommt auch schnell an seine Grenzen; bei einer möglichen weiteren Veranstaltung wird die Verbesserung ein wichtiger Punkt sein

2. Vorwurf fehlende Ausschilderung am Freitag - richtig ist, dass die Strecke nicht Freitags ausgeschildert wurde, weil wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits mehrere Beschwerden seitens Anlieger und Jagdpächter hatten; trotzdem ist es verwunderlich, dass ein solcher Vorwurf von einem "Reiler Radfahrer" aus der Nachbarschaft kommt. Mit "Reiler Mountainbiker" wurde die Strecke an einem Tag im Vorfeld abgefahren; 
- insofern hätte die Internetseite aktualisiert werden müssen

3. Problem Startzeit - Fehler lag auf unserer Seite in der internen Kommunikation; Fehler wurde aber frühzeitig verbessert; kein wirkliches Problem

4. Starterpaket - dieses Thema ist wohl immer ein Kritikpunkt, den ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann, da mir nichts an Gaben in einer Tüte liegen; ich will bzw. wollte Rennen fahren und im Anschluss etwas essen und trinken; Gutschein für Verpflegung wurde sehr gut angenommen und fast vollständig eingelöst; Powerbar-Flasche war Notlösung, da Flasche mit unserem Logo aus logistischen Gründen nicht rechtzeitig da war; 

5. Ergebnisliste - war entgegen Kritik sehr früh online

6. Betreuung Internetseite - war nicht optimal; manchmal sind die Beiträge aber auch nur ohne Kommentar zu kommentieren; wir sind keine gewerblichen Veranstalter, sondern haben noch Spaß an der Sache

7. Fotos - bei uns hat sich niemand gemeldet und Hinweise auf entsprechende Verlinkungen gegeben; der Pressevertreter aus Zell, der wohl die meisten Bilder geschossen hat, hat uns wegen Zeitmangel auf eine spätere Veröffentlichung vertröstet; wir haben hierauf keinen Einfluss; Interessierte sollten sporadisch unter www.fotolauf.de nachsehen


Sportliche Grüsse


----------



## rad-andi (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

Holger Teusch hat unter www.fotolauf.de am Wochenende seine Bilder online gestellt. Die Ungeduldigen unter euch sollten mal bedenken, dass diese Tätigkeiten meistens freiwillig sind und nichts damit verdient wird; ansonsten schlage ich, dass die größten Kritiker selbst mal was auf die Beine stellen! Das bedeutet niucht, dass ich Kritik für ehrverletzend und unnötig halte, aber alles im Rahmen!


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2009)

Wird es auch einen dritten Marathon in Zell geben? Also 2009?


----------



## rad-andi (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Marc,

es wird keinen dritten Zeller MTB Marathon im Jahre 2009 geben. Die Gründe liegen in der niedrigen Starterzahl und dem Überangebot von Rennen. Für eine solche Resonanz will keiner viel zeit investieren.
Es tut mir besonders Leid für diejenigen, denen unsere Veranstaltung gefallen hat.

In diesem Jahr führen wir einen Lauf im Rahmen der MTB-CC-Serie "Eifel-Mosel-Cup" in Altlay durch. Termin ist Pfingstmontag, der 01.06.2009. Diese Strecke ist technisch und konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2009)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade Das Rennen gehörte zu meinen Lieblingsveranstaltungen. Und 2008 war zwar cool, aber mir ging es an dem Tag gesundheitlich nicht so dolle - aus meiner Wiedergutmachung wird dann nichts. Naja, aber weiter so, euer Eifel-Mosel-Rennen wird bestimmt super.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Januar 2009)

Sehr sehr schade! Eines meiner Lieblingsrennen!! Naja, dafür gibts aber 2009 einen Triathlon direkt bei euch, ich denke an dem werde ich zwecks Ironman-Vorbereitung teilnehmen, so komme ich doch noch in den Genuß der steilen Weinbergsanstiege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

